# Any better low cost 37" 1080p TV than Sceptre?



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm curious is there a better deal than the Sceptre x37sv Naga LCD TV/monitor available? It has separate ATSC/QAM and NTSC tuners plus works very well as a 1080p computer monitor. Costs are around $1500 via internet sources including Costco. The closest to it has been the Westinghouse 37" LCD but it did not have an ATSC/QAM HDTV tuner the last time I checked.

Bob


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

To answer my own post here is some info about the new (just becoming available at Best Buy) Westinghouse monitor:



> The Westinghouse LVM-37W3 37" LCD Video Monitor is a state-of-the-art 1920 x 1080 progressive scan LCD display brings you the ultimate in Digital video. It's been optimized for use with the latest High Definition sources; enjoy HD digital cable, HD satellite and a digital game console -- all with the very highest in digital picture quality. PC and notebooks users can also enjoy the same fat pipe and the industry best Genesis Display Perfection technology. Multiple connection choices, including 2 DVI with HDCP connectors, lets you connect to a PC and the latest multimedia video sources. Amazingly thin for its size, you get 37 inches at only 4.5 inches deep (without the base), allowing you to mount this stylish monitor on your wall.
> 
> Displays up to 16.7 million colors
> Aspect Ratio: 16:9
> ...


Still no tuners :huh: 

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's gonna be hard to beat $1500 on one of these. I have access to several of these and my cost on all of them are over $1500. This seems to be a really good deal.

Panasonic has a 37" Plasma that can be had for about $1160 but it only has an NTSC tuner and it's EDTV.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know if the two are comparable but the Westinghouse LVM 42W2 had a great review in the May 'Home Theater'.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Do all the scepter display devices have that blue light up logo on the front? If so thats the only thing that would keep me away from them. I know their computer LCD displays have them and it looks annoying.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> Do all the scepter display devices have that blue light up logo on the.


Nope. On the 37" at least there is only a single small led -- red when off, yellow when on. Hardly noticable 

Bob


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Wouldnt be so bad then  but honestly I'd rather have no led's at all.


----------

